# Towing with Mitsubishi L200



## Runner1 (20 September 2010)

Hi all, am in need of getting a 4x4 for towing, I know the best vehicles are Disco's, FourTrak and Izuzu's but wondered what experiences people had had with the L200's?

I know someone who has one for sale which is why I am asking...


----------



## DiablosGold (20 September 2010)

We used to tow with one, no problems.  My friend's dad loved towing with it.


----------



## JessnGeorge (20 September 2010)

I honestly wouldn't bother with an L200, worst truck we ever owned, my husband is a gamekeeper and he hated it.I have an ISUZU and it's FANTASTIC for towing, he has a Toyota for work which he swears by, both great for towing. We just couldn't aford the Toyota as a family truck but the ISUZU is great and does everything. Took it to Blair Castle, all through the mud, etc, not problems


----------



## zoeshiloh (20 September 2010)

We have an L200 at work - I would never buy one. It is always in the garage with various problems. The driving position gives me horrendous backache (sit on the floor with your legs straight out in front of you, and that is pretty much the driving position). However, as tow vehicle, it is lovely - I did my trailer test in it, and it was very secure. Funnily enough though, when parked up against the 18t rigid HGV's in the test centre, the L200 and trailer was longer than the HGV!! 

Remember that the towing capacity for an L200 is 2.5t as well, so that will limit you to what trailers you can tow with it.


----------



## hayinamanger (20 September 2010)

We have had L200s for about 10 years, they're great for towing, travelled 2 Shires with ours, lots of power and just so useful for carrying hay, straw, fencing etc. Only downside I can think of is that the older shape ones have a large turning circle so you need a fair bit of room to turn around.


----------



## Wheels (20 September 2010)

we love ours

great for towing, can tow up to 2700kgs (so Ifor 510)

only time it's been garaged is for servicing and tyres.  Great off-road (with the right tyres anyway) and fine on-road

driving position is fine for me & hubby


----------



## turkana (20 September 2010)

I've got one & I like it, I've had it for 2 years & never had a problem with it. 
I towed with it twice this weekend once for a journey of an hour each way & yesterday for a journey of 2 1/2 hours each way & it was comfortable & easy to drive.
We got lost several times on the long journey, so I had to turn round a few times & do a few U-turns in it & I found it pretty manageable.
All in all I can't fault mine.


----------



## perfect11s (20 September 2010)

avoid the old shape pre 2006  they drink fuel, are bouncy  serious engine faults are common and rear springs fail and have a huge turning circle   the new shape are a lot better...   however both are good for towing  the new shape ford rangers are good and also as said the isuzus are also great the toyota hilux is good but has a tiny 2.2 ton tow capacity so not much good if towing a couple of horses....


----------



## DragonSlayer (20 September 2010)

We have an L200, an 03 one. Brilliant. Husband (mechanic) wouldn't get me a newer version for some reason he knows of...but for towing my mare around, couldn't get a better one TBH.


----------



## Baileyhoss (20 September 2010)

I personally didn't like the driving position & the turning lock was VERY poor, which made it difficult to manouvre a trailer. 

It towed ok though.

F


----------



## DragonSlayer (20 September 2010)

Baileyhoss said:



			I personally didn't like the driving position & the turning lock was VERY poor, which made it difficult to manouvre a trailer. 

It towed ok though.

F
		
Click to expand...

Yes, turning lock not brilliant, but better than our disco which I don't tow with as it's the family car, but DO use for the caravan. I think I must be a snob! Hate getting the disco mucky!! Poor ole L200 does ALL the donkey work!


----------



## Fransurrey (20 September 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			We have an L200, an 03 one. Brilliant. Husband (mechanic) wouldn't get me a newer version for some reason he knows of...but for towing my mare around, couldn't get a better one TBH.



Click to expand...

Probably because they look like some kind of bizarre insect. Or in my OH's words, 'They're Gay'. 

His old one was awful for fuel and engine blew up, but his 06 one (one of the last old shapes) has been absolutely fine. Both towed really well. Apparently the older ones were a bit of a lottery, engine wise. He serviced quite a few and also the new ones and they only produce moderately severe language from the ramp shed.


----------



## Dubsie (20 September 2010)

We've a 4Life which is the double cabbed one.  Is excellent for towing, seems very stable, but will agree poor turning circle but then there's always reverse gear!
I've only just started taking it out on my own and did find the length and reversing took a bit of getting used too - we have a double chicane with a blind gate post on an angle to back our trailer into when returning home, but I managed fine in one go on Saturday (only my 3rd time of doing it) without any having to drive forward and correct myself.


----------



## christi (21 September 2010)

i had a l200 warrior and the turning circle is terrible !!!   i sold it and bought my range rover and the diff in towing and turning circle is amazing ,


----------

